# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Sipralexa schadelijk bij zwangerschap?

## crisje

Hallo,

Ik ben hier sinds vandaag nieuw....Heb er even over nagedacht maar wie weet zijn er toch mensen die hun ervaring willen delen?
Ik heb een zoontje van 9 jaar,maar na zijn geboorte heb ik last gekregen van paniekaanvallen en angsten.
Ze schreven me toen Haldol en Xanax voor maar ik voelde me er niet goed bij.Toen heb ik een tweetal jaar Serlain genomen.Telkens ook bij een andere psychiater.Nu ben ik bij een psychiater waar ik meer het gevoel heb dat hij me begrijpt!Wat een zoektocht!Hij heeft me Sipralexa voorgeschreven.
Buiten de vermoeidheid en soms toch nog die angstjes die komen opsteken gaat het stukken beter!Ook in samenwerking met het angstcentrum in Maastricht!een aanrader!
Maar.....nu ik me beter voel begin ik eraan te denken om terug een kindje te hebben!Die wens was er al lang maar niet mogelijk op de manier zoals ik me voelde!
Vorig jaar was ik zwanger en liet de huisarts me afbouwen,heel snel,was ook gestopt met roken en koffie drinken.....Resultaat: zelfmoordneigingen en noem maar op!!!Ik zat er zodanig door dat de enigste oplossing toen was om ervoor te kiezen de zwangerschap af te breken!Ik wou er ZIJN voor mijn kindje maar niet op die manier!Ook denk ik dat de dokters me toen andere hulp hadden kunnen bieden door de medicatie mss terug op te bouwen maar daar werd niet over gesproken....
Nu lees ik veel verhalen op forums van vrouwen die toch sipralexa genomen hebben tijdens de zwangerschap en een gezonde baby ter wereld hebben gebracht!De meeste verhalen dateren van enkele jaren terug.Zijn er onder jullie mensen die dit nu onlangs hebben meegemaakt?
Het zou me echt wel een groot stuk verder helpen!
Bedankt alvast!
Crisje

----------


## Agnes574

In de bijsluiter van Sipralexa staat dat je sipralexa beter niet gebruikt tijdens de zwangerschap .... echter staat er ook;
"tenzij de risico's en voordelen ervan met uw arts overwogen werden..."
Wat ik lees in de bijsluiter is dat het eventueel schadelijk kan zijn voor de baby tijdens de laatste 3 zwangerschapsmaanden.

Ik ken echter een paar vrouwen die Sipralexa genomen hebben tijdens hun zwangerschap en géén problemen hebben ondervonden, ook hun baby niet ....
Maar die stonden dus onder strenge controle van hun arts en gyneacoloog.
 
Ik zou hierover dus zéker raad vagen aan je arts!!

Sterkte en succes!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## crisje

Hallo Agnes,
Heel leuk van zo snel een reactie gekregen te hebben!Ik heb het inderdaad ook gelezen op de bijsluiter,maar welke zijn de risico's hé?Ze weten er zo weinig van dat de fabrieken eigenlijk verplicht zijn er zoveel mogelijk op te zetten zodat zij zelf beschermt zijn hé!
Ik heb straks een afspraak bij de psychiater en ben eens benieuwd!
Het is ook de arts die wil samenwerken met hem omdat ze op gebied van die medicatie minder gespecialiseerd zijn en heb de indruk dat ze ,na mijn verhaal van vorig jaar, toch ook voorzichtiger willen zijn in wat ze me aanraden.....
Maar als ik hoor dat jij mensen hebt gekend die het doorgenomen hebben,dan voel ik me al een stuk positiever!
bedankt!!!!
xxxxx

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Crisje,

Ik sluit me aan bij wat Agnes zegt over sipralexa/zwangerschap!
Heel erg jammer om te horen dat het zo slecht met je ging en je je genoodzaakt voelde je zwangerschap af te breken  :Frown:  Dat is geen makkelijke beslissing geweest dat weet ik zeker! Wel fijn dat je je inmiddels weer wat beter voelt en je wens alsnog in vervulling wil laten gaan  :Smile:  Hopelijk krijg je zometeen goed overleg met en duidelijkheid van je psychiater!
Laat je ons weten hoe het afloopt?
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## crisje

Hallo Agnes en Luuss,

Ik ben gisteren heel blij buiten gekomen van bij de psychiater!Ik heb het dus gevraagd en zijn antwoord was dat ik het verder mag nemen zonder risico's!!!!Dus dat is wel héél positief!Mijn vraag daarop was wel direct waarom hij dit met zo een zekerheid kan zeggen en dit komt doordat Sipralexa sinds negentienhonderd en....weet de datum niet meer, op de markt is en het anders al lang zou moeten geweten zijn indien dit ernstige gevolgen kan geven!!!!!
Xanax neem ik ook nog,maar echt weinig want toen ik vorig jaar afbouwde ben ik blijven verder doen, en daar wil hij wel dat ik mee stop!Maar dat moet lukken denk ik hoor!

En wat er vorig jaar is gebeurd;wel het is idd niet leuk om zo een keuze te moeten maken,maar ik geloof zo wel een beetje in het lot en als ik er nu bij stilsta denk ik van; het was waarschijnlijk de moment nog niet!Het was toen een "ongelukje" en nu leef ik er echt naartoe samen met mijn man en kunnen we erover praten zonder dat het plots een "probleem" was dat niet paste in het plaatje en hij had dan ook nog eens met de crisis zijn werk verloren,nu is het terug inorde,en toen dacht ik van ooh eigenlijk goed dat er dan geen kindje was want dan was de situatie nog moeilijker geweest!Zo sus ik mezelf dan hé!

Maar dat is allemaal gepasseerd en nu naar de toekomst zien hé!
In mijn achterhoofd blijft de gedacht natuurlijk wel van "wat als er toch iets scheelt bij de baby dan"??? Maar daar zal ik beter niet teveel bij stlstaan!!!
Nu kunnen we aan ons werk beginnen hé  :Big Grin: 

Bedankt voor jullie interesse alleszinds hoor!!!!!
Crisje

----------


## Agnes574

Ben superblij voor je!!!!  :Big Grin: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Chrisje,

Fijn dat je duidelijkheid en goed nieuws hebt gekregen van je psychiater!
Fijn dat je man weer een baan heeft en jullie zo goed samen van alles besproken hebben! 
Ik heb ooit eens een gezegde gehoord die bij jou woorden passen "Als je met je gezicht naar het verleden staat, dan sta je met de rug naar de toekomst." en dat is ook zeker waar, je kun beter vooruit kijken naar wat je nog allemaal WEL kan doen!  :Smile: 
Hoelang moet je doen over afbouwen met Xanax en wanneer mag je beginnen met zwanger proberen te raken?
Heel veel sterkte, succes en geluk!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## crisje

Hallo Luuss,

Op een maand zou de Xanax afgebouwd moeten zijn omdat ik dus de pil reeds sinds mijn bezoekje aan de psychiater gelaten heb!
Ik ben er sinds deze week mee bezig.De dokter heeft me een briefje meegegeven dat ik kan volgen,dus enkele dagen nog een volle per week en drie dagen een halfje en zo verder.....
Ben benieuwd,maar ik kom al van 1 mg vorig jaar en sta nu op 0,25 mg dus hopelijk lukt het!!!
Ja,naar de toekomst kijken hé!Maar ik ben eigenlijk wel iemand die nogal durft blijven stilstaan bij het verleden!Hangt af van wat juist eigenlijk : :Smile: )
Ben deze week nogal ziekjes geweest met een serieuze witte angina en amai dat kan pijnlijk zijn!! 

Als ik het zo een beetje begrepen heb dan zijn jij en Agnes de oprichters van deze site?Of ben ik nu helemaal mis?
Ik moet dringend eens overal rondneuzen hier  :Wink: 

crisje
xxx

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Crisje,

Ik hoop voor je dat het met het schema van de dokter lukt om binnen die maand te stoppen met Xanax zonder al teveel problemen! Al heel goed dat je van 1mg naar 0,25mg bent gegaan! Hopelijk wegen de laatste loodjes niet het zwaarst!
Als je terugkijkt naar alle leuke herinneringen is daar niks mis mee  :Wink: !
He vervelend dat je zo ziek bent geweest, hopelijk is dat nu helemaal over?!

Haha grappig dat je dat denkt, is positief voor Agnes en mij, maar het klopt niet  :Wink:  Leontien is de oprichtster van deze site samen met Jeroen (die doet de technische dingen zodat dit forum blijft draaien) namelijk  :Wink:  Geeft niks hoor!

Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Liefs Luuss

----------

